# Snail digging in



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a small apple snail that we just added to the tank. I've got a layered substrate for my plants with sand on top. they snail has halfway buried himself in it. Is the poor little guy just hiding, or is this something I should be concerned about? I've never had a snail on sand before. 

Chessie


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

probably just rooting around for food lol snails can be very funny


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, he must've tasted something tasty down there, and is rooting for it.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

He's back up and around today. So all is well.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Ha! He dug back in in the same spot. I think he likes sleeping under there.


----------

